# FS: 205 Gallon Custom Semi-Cube (Full Starfire) Tank and Stand



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

The time has come to let this tank go.

Dimensions are 46"x38"x27" - Four Sided Star fire glass, euro bracing and drilled for corner overflow. Holes are currently capped with bulkheads, but can be removed if you want to plumb it for sump use.

The stand is a solid 2" tubular steel, powder-coated black. 36" high, with custom wood panels painted black, attached by recessed magnets.

Tank was over $3500 new and was custom built originally for a hotel lobby. Tank was never set up, so I was first person to actually put water in it.

The custom stand itself was over $1200 with the powder coating, not even including the custom paneling. There are leveling feet built in to the bottom as well. 
This is as sturdy as a stand can be, you can drive a tank over this thing.

Here are some pictures of the tank in my journal:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/205-gallon-semi-cube-discus-tank-20406/

This is a stunning showpiece aquarium and one of a kind. Those who have been to my place and seen it can attest to it's unique and large footprint. Would make a awesome planted or reef tank.

I need it gone, so the first $850 takes it ( original price is just under $5000).

You will need to arrange for pick up of the tank as I no longer own a truck. It is extremely heavy and will require at least 4 strong people to move.

PM for more info.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

I seen this tank in person, very sweet looking tank, too bad I'm on a break from fish right now. Jeremy you're gonna make the next owner very happy. Good luck selling!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Top quality tank - have seen this tank - great deal!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Daily bump. Shoot me some offers. Also may consider trades for the right setup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Holy [email protected] What a deal.I think Jrock should buy it. He needs another tank. Wow.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Your tank is really beautiful. Someone will be very proud to own this show piece that is for sure.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I will transport this tank for Jrock if he buys it. It's just a matter of convincing his wife,expecting a third one,that he needs it. 3 kids can share a bedroom right.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Vman said:


> I will transport this tank for Jrock if he buys it. It's just a matter of convincing his wife,expecting a third one,that he needs it. 3 kids can share a bedroom right.


Some might say - Just do it and ask for forgiveness later ... - : ).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Vman my wife wants to know if you have an extra bed at ur place for me to stay. haha. I do love this tank and i wish there is a way to make this work. gimme some time to work on her.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I do have a spare room with bed.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

A few people have expressed interest, so don't wait too long. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Few tire kickers but no one serious yet. Daily Bump. 


Open to trades too, so don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Tank is pending. Will be sad to see her go...


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Tank is sold to a good home!


----------

